# Best Bread for someone with Type 2



## Paulio (Sep 4, 2021)

As per the title I am looking for a recommendation for the best, lowest carb bread. I have seen recommendations for Burgen but I noticed one called HiLo on Sainsbury's website that has far lower carbs per slice. However a little research has indicated that it isn't just the number of carbs in a particular food, but how they are stored e.t.c.

What do people recommend?

Edit: If I'm asking one of those annoying forum questions that get answered multiple times per day, is there a list of recommended brands anywhere?


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 4, 2021)

I think that the Burgen one is generally more widely available than the Hi-Lo. 
Waitrose do a seed loaf which is more like one of the keto seed loaves you’d bake at home. It’s considerably more money than either the B or the HL though.

Have you considered baking your own loaf?


----------



## Paulio (Sep 4, 2021)

Honestly no, but I am now. I'm not much of a cook though, how difficult is it?


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 4, 2021)

I cannot seem to get Burgen anywhere local now, so I’ve been trying Nimble @ 9g carb per slice.  Toasted it’s like cardboard.  It’s not at all satisfying as a sandwich either whereas Burgen was much more satiating and not bad as toast.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 4, 2021)

Hovis do low carb breads as well.  I tried them all and in the end settled for a 400gm Warburtons ordinary Wholemeal at just over 9gm carbs for a 23gm slice.  It's a bit like Nimble or WW bread, but I like it.


----------



## Docb (Sep 4, 2021)

My usual suggestion, which is only of use to those living in that part of the world with Booths supermarkets*, is the Booths own brand Low GI bread, which I believe is baked by Bells of Lazonby.  Tasty, excellent for sandwiches, toasts well, 9g carb per slice.

* Gods own country, the North West of England.


----------



## goodybags (Sep 5, 2021)

I’ve searched the supermarkets for the elusive Burgen, but never found it
but I found this warburtons
which is only 9g carb per slice so not to bad 85p - £1.00 per loaf and usually available in MorrisoHs or Tesco but I might Try that Sainsbury’s HiLo which @5g looks a good option


----------



## Molly M (Sep 5, 2021)

I am in NI but we can always get Burgen in Tescos here - it's really good.


----------



## AngelSprings (Sep 5, 2021)

Burgen bread sends up my blood glucose levels. Sainsburys stock the HiLo bread, and when shopping and I see that they have the HiLo bread in I usually buy three or four loaves then freeze it. However, the slices are quite small, and in my opinion not suitable for making a sandwich, but nice to have a slice with a couple of boiled eggs in the morning, or a salad later on.


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 6, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> I cannot seem to get Burgen anywhere local now, so I’ve been trying Nimble @ 9g carb per slice.  Toasted it’s like cardboard.  It’s not at all satisfying as a sandwich either whereas Burgen was much more satiating and not bad as toast.


The normal Burgen Soya & Linseed has disappeared completely around our way, and they've brought out a new loaf which is much carbier instead. I've been getting Hovis Low Carb Seeded, but as you say, Burgen is more satisfying and the slices are larger.

I sometimes get Waitrose's LivLife, and although the slices are 3.8 carbs they are tiny, and it's an acquired taste. What is the Waitrose seed loaf, @ColinUK? I'll have a look next time we're shopping.


----------



## What the..? (Sep 6, 2021)

I used to buy Burgen and really liked it, but like Pine Marten the only one I can now find is the higher carb (and I think slightly smaller) loaf.  Lovely new packaging, but no use to me given the price/size/carb comparison.  I have wondered why they've changed it, and did contact them to ask why, but no answer came.  It has occurred to me that possibly the carbs in the nutritional values panel on the original loaves was found to not be accurate and has been corrected.  Also, I've been looking for the M&S high seed content crackers that someone kindly mentioned on the forum, but all attempts failed so far - the label was there but no low carb crackers.  I really want to try them.


----------



## What the..? (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello - just sent another email to Allied Bakeries about the Burgen bread changes, telling them it's a point of discussion, and this time got an almost immediate response.  I pointed out that the lower carb factor made the old loaf much more attractive to diabetics.  It would seem we have been thrown onto the grass verge in the name of 'progress'.  Hmm...
This is what they said:

_Thanks for getting in touch about our Burgen Soya and linseed Sprouted grain._
_ 
As a brand we are growing and evolving, therefore we’ve made the decision to retire our much loved Burgen Soya & Linseed 800g from the market. This loaf can still be found in Asda stores for a limited time.

We are sorry the carb content on the new loaf does not meet you expectations, we will pass you feedback onto our technical team, making them aware of the negative comments on the internet.
_
_Thanks again for getting in touch._


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a couple of issues with that email…

1. What sense does retiring a “much loved” product make ?
2. They are not your expectations they are a dietary necessity 
3. “We are growing and evolving as a brand”. Well diabetes is also growing, and we often pay over the odds for the limited choices we already have so again not great for business.

sorry for the rant.


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 6, 2021)

Good grief. Ditto to @EmmaL76's rant. I am pretty p****d off.


----------



## What the..? (Sep 6, 2021)

Agreed EmmaL76x


----------



## What the..? (Sep 6, 2021)

If anyone would like it the email address is: careline@alliedbakeries.co.uk


----------



## grovesy (Sep 6, 2021)

I personally find the new one suits me just as equally as the old one.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 6, 2021)

How often do you hear the remark 'Oh no we don't do that anymore, you are the umpteenth person to ask today'.


----------



## What the..? (Sep 7, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I personally find the new one suits me just as equally as the old o


I loved the old Burgen loaf, but now the new recipe is higher carb, which is a shame.  It makes it a less attractive option.  It has also shown me that I shouldn't assume carb content of food remains the same over time, so I'll check packets and tins of foods I eat regularly to make sure the carbs haven't gone up due to a change in recipe, as in this case.  Also, interestingly, in my email to Allied I said I thought the price had gone up and the size of the loaf had gone down, and I notice they didn't contradict me, so that's a negative point too.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 7, 2021)

The new does not taste any differnt to me, and at one point they did a smaller loaf.


----------



## Loobyloo (Sep 7, 2021)

I like a couple of others have mentioned use Warburtons small wholemeal loaf, Nimble wholemeal or WW Malted Danish mostly around 9g a slice.


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 7, 2021)

Beware Nimble.  OH was making sandwiches for our lunch yesterday and noticed that some slices were much thicker than others.  So he weighed them and discovered a significant difference in carb values between the two.


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 7, 2021)

To be honest, I gave up bread pretty much when diagnosed.  This was partly due to spending the immediate few months, post-diagnosis in the Tropic, where most of the breads available were based on US recipes and tend to be very sweet, never mind looking at the carb values.

After a very short while it becomes second nature just to not bother.  I've since had to go gluten-free which is a pain, but at least I didn't have bread subs to consider.

I'm not saying finding a decent bread you can tolerate and tastes OK to you in a bad thing.  I'm just saying sometimes its just as easy to not bother.  I very, very rarely miss it, and it's been almost 8 years now, although just on Saturday, I was on shift at our local vaccine hub, when a young man passed me with a carrier bag full of what smelled like the freshest bread in the world.


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 7, 2021)

Unlike @AndBreathe I don't think I could give bread up. I am sorry Burgen has disappeared as I liked it a lot, it was thick and satisfying, but I've been buying Hovis Low Carb seeded when I can find it now. My daughter has a huge Asda she shops at and has promised to get me some Burgen if it's still stocked there


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm the same as @AndBreathe. Once you learn to eat without bread, you don't miss it. Even when my partner buys a big crusty Tiger loaf, it doesn't bother me anymore and there is no temptation, much as I used to love it. It amazes me how I just don't crave it anymore. The very odd occasion when I have some to be polite, when a guest in someone's house, it is a bit of a disappointment and not worth the insulin I need to inject for it.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 7, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> Unlike @AndBreathe I don't think I could give bread up. I am sorry Burgen has disappeared as I liked it a lot, it was thick and satisfying, but I've been buying Hovis Low Carb seeded when I can find it now. My daughter has a huge Asda she shops at and has promised to get me some Burgen if it's still stocked there


My other half got the original Burgeon in Asda here in Essex at the weekend. Where as the Sainsbury's a couple of miles away has been selling the new version.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 7, 2021)

What the..? said:


> Hello - just sent another email to Allied Bakeries about the Burgen bread changes, telling them it's a point of discussion, and this time got an almost immediate response.  I pointed out that the lower carb factor made the old loaf much more attractive to diabetics.  It would seem we have been thrown onto the grass verge in the name of 'progress'.  Hmm...
> This is what they said:
> 
> _Thanks for getting in touch about our Burgen Soya and linseed Sprouted grain._
> ...


Translation: Sprouted grains are hot & we need them to keep our shelf space.


----------



## Sharron1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Paulio said:


> As per the title I am looking for a recommendation for the best, lowest carb bread. I have seen recommendations for Burgen but I noticed one called HiLo on Sainsbury's website that has far lower carbs per slice. However a little research has indicated that it isn't just the number of carbs in a particular food, but how they are stored e.t.c.
> 
> What do people recommend?
> 
> Edit: If I'm asking one of those annoying forum questions that get answered multiple times per day, is there a list of recommended brands anywhere?


We have Livlife at 3 carbs per slice. Can only find it in Waitrose


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 7, 2021)

I occasionally crave cheese on toast. It is the only "bready" thing I miss. When I do I bake a loaf of Almond Soda Bread from Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet book and have a couple of slices


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 7, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I'm the same as @AndBreathe. Once you learn to eat without bread, you don't miss it. Even when my partner buys a big crusty Tiger loaf, it doesn't bother me anymore and there is no temptation, much as I used to love it. It amazes me how I just don't crave it anymore. The very odd occasion when I have some to be polite, when a guest in someone's house, it is a bit of a disappointment and not worth the insulin I need to inject for it.



My partner has bread every day.  These days, if I handle it too much my skin gets cracked, but of course, that's more to do with my challenges with gluten that dietary preferences.  It does make avoidance very simple though


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 7, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> Unlike @AndBreathe I don't think I could give bread up. I am sorry Burgen has disappeared as I liked it a lot, it was thick and satisfying, but I've been buying Hovis Low Carb seeded when I can find it now. My daughter has a huge Asda she shops at and has promised to get me some Burgen if it's still stocked there



I don't know if you are familiar with Dr Jen Unwin.  She is a clinical psychologist, with an interest in healthy, wellbeing and addiction issues.  She often mentions that those who ".... I could never give up x, y or z......." could well be addicted to the food/drink.

In reality, my Endo would be very happy if I would give up dairy, but thus far, I haven't been able to get there.  Doubtless he'll ask again in November when I next "see" him.  Am I addicted?  Maybe, maybe not.

I'm not suggesting you have food addiction issues, Pine Martin, just mentioning it.

This YouTube video is entertaining, as well as informative, in my view.


----------



## Browser (Sep 7, 2021)

What the..? said:


> Hello - just sent another email to Allied Bakeries about the Burgen bread changes, telling them it's a point of discussion, and this time got an almost immediate response.  I pointed out that the lower carb factor made the old loaf much more attractive to diabetics.  It would seem we have been thrown onto the grass verge in the name of 'progress'.  Hmm...
> This is what they said:
> 
> _Thanks for getting in touch about our Burgen Soya and linseed Sprouted grain._
> ...


What a pathetic attitude from Allied Bakeries. Judging by the comments on this forum over the past few years, this bread is definitely a good seller. I can’t believe that sales of this bread have dropped to the extent they are taking it off the market. They are obviously ignorant of the benefits their product offers diabetics and the potential for continuing healthy sales. I certainly won’t be buying their ‘improved’ product especially if it has a higher carbs. content.


----------



## Maca44 (Sep 8, 2021)

The answer is to make your own Keto bread I have about 5 thick slices a day and it has no affect on my BG's once you get the hang of it. I have a baking day and freeze it for the week.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 8, 2021)

Can you share the recipe Maca ? Do you use a bread maker


----------



## ChrissieMM (Sep 9, 2021)

Docb said:


> My usual suggestion, which is only of use to those living in that part of the world with Booths supermarkets*, is the Booths own brand Low GI bread, which I believe is baked by Bells of Lazonby.  Tasty, excellent for sandwiches, toasts well, 9g carb per slice.
> 
> * Gods own country, the North West of England.


Hooray. Someone else who eats this bread. I prefer the uncut loaf, which has a better texture and slice it on a bread slicer so I can have two very thin slices every day for breakfast with minimal effect on blood sugars.
Brilliant bread!


----------



## Maca44 (Sep 10, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> Can you share the recipe Maca ? Do you use a bread maker


Yes I only now use the bread maker to mix and rise the dough then it goes in bread tin with grated cheese ontop.

for some reason the video on YouTube wont load so I will attach the recipe 

I just do the mixing adding Pumpkin seeds and abit of cheese ontop


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 11, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Yes I only now use the bread maker to mix and rise the dough then it goes in bread tin with grated cheese ontop.
> 
> for some reason the video on YouTube wont load so I will attach the recipe
> 
> I just do the mixing adding Pumpkin seeds and abit of cheese ontop


Thankyou so much! If I make it successfully I will post a pic !


----------



## Maca44 (Sep 12, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> Thankyou so much! If I make it successfully I will post a pic !


Good Luck I'm sure it will come out fine just be exact with weights


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 13, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> I don't know if you are familiar with Dr Jen Unwin.  She is a clinical psychologist, with an interest in healthy, wellbeing and addiction issues.  She often mentions that those who ".... I could never give up x, y or z......." could well be addicted to the food/drink.
> 
> In reality, my Endo would be very happy if I would give up dairy, but thus far, I haven't been able to get there.  Doubtless he'll ask again in November when I next "see" him.  Am I addicted?  Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the video is unavailable. I don't think I'm addicted, I just like the taste of bread. 

Anyhow, last Friday I met my daughter, who had very kindly got me three loaves of Burgen from her local Asda, which had stock in store even though online it said 'out of stock' not just for Burgen, but also for certain other things she was looking for, like baby wipes...


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 15, 2021)

Docb said:


> My usual suggestion, which is only of use to those living in that part of the world with Booths supermarkets*, is the Booths own brand Low GI bread, which I believe is baked by Bells of Lazonby.  Tasty, excellent for sandwiches, toasts well, 9g carb per slice.
> 
> * Gods own country, the North West of England.


Bought some in Clitheroe yesterday ,I now will not have to just have my cheese and marmite on a plate !!
Agree with you The North West is Best
Carol


----------



## AngelSprings (Sep 15, 2021)

I've recently watched on You Tube shoppers in the USA purchasing low carb bread from Aldi, and wondered why it isn't sold in the UK?  I feel sure it would do very well.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Sep 15, 2021)

I buy from this company, have been doing so for several months now.  Usually, I will buy several loaves, etc and freeze some.








						The Low-Carb Food Company
					

The one-stop shop that makes it easier to adopt and maintain a low-carb lifestyle.




					lowcarbfood.co


----------



## mage 1 (Sep 16, 2021)

I also buy from the low carb co i buy there rolls in bulk and freeze them I think they taste better than normal rolls, I also buy there bread and there cheese pate .I also have Liv life from  waitrose


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 16, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I occasionally crave cheese on toast. It is the only "bready" thing I miss. When I do I bake a loaf of Almond Soda Bread from Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet book and have a couple of slices


Recipe please!


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 16, 2021)

mage 1 said:


> I also buy from the low carb co i buy there rolls in bulk and freeze them I think they taste better than normal rolls, I also buy there bread and there cheese pate .I also have Liv life from  waitrose


The low carb co is very expensive for us OAPs unfortunately 
Carol


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Sep 16, 2021)

I buy in bulk too.   The bread and rolls are delicious and very very low carb, which means you can have more than one slice no worries.    I am also a pensioner.


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 16, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Recipe please!


Hi @ColinUK - Good to see you back. It is probably copyright but I did find this


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/119415827604116967/


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 16, 2021)

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/tom-kerridge-almond-bread.64458/
		


I don't know how close it is to the original, but @Vicsetter gave his version in post 3 of this old thread.


----------



## Sticksman (Sep 16, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Waitrose


I got some Live Life bread from Waitrose today, thanks for the recommendation, tastes fine and is the lowest carb bread I can find locally, and cheap too.


----------



## Lurch (Oct 15, 2021)

First post since 2016. Used to post a lot after T2 dia. in 2013. Still alive. Still T2. Still on diet only, no meds. (Was told in 2013 would be on meds in six months).

Forced back to bemoan demise of Burgen Soya and Linseed bread. Was accepting Asda substitutes for weeks thinking it was just a temporary supply problem. Was shocked at spikes from other breads (so much for 'reversal' meaning 'cured') so I came back here and discovered keto bread. Never noticed before as baking not my thing. Started last week making simple keto bread with almond flour per 'Keto Connect' channel video on Youtube.  Very tasty and filling! Who knew?

Again this forum has saved my T2 bacon... well, bread crisis.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 16, 2021)

I am still managing to get the new version from Sainsbury's but availability is patchy.


----------

